# ALL of my frogs stopped breeding... AGAIN!



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

This is the second time this has happened since my darts started breeding, and it really, really bugs me. basicly, my frogs (especially leucs and azureus) go crazy when I get a new one and breed a lot. example: I got a new male azureus after my old pair stopped laying for 8 months. the male's fought, I took the old one out, and ... presto! 5 clutches in a row. They were all 3-4 weeks apart, which was enough for me. Then they took a break, so I though ok they'll be at it again in no time. several months later... nothing. I've tried several things, like drying the tank, then misting a lot, recorded calls, even separating them. and it works a little. They always start courting- calling, stroking, etc., but absolutly no eggs. I see people who say their pair will breed once a week, or once every other week, with clutches of 6-10. my largest clutch was 4, and it molded over. Their tank is great- covered in pothos, moss, ferns, broms, and other good plants, and they seem to love it. The humidity is about 80% because the top is a little loose, but it gets up to 95 when i mist. temps- a littl on the warm side- 76 during the day about. I have the exact same problem with my 2.1 leucs, but their temp is really warm, like 80-82 during the hot parts of the day. I can try lifting the lights up or somthing to lower the tank temps if thats the problem. I also have a 1.2 trio of red vents, which although beautiful, will produce a single egg, and a pair of mancreeks pumilio who have been together for a few months and call everyday, but don't lay. any help would be really appreciated, because I would like them to keep producing. thanks


----------



## evolvstll (Feb 17, 2007)

I know my leucs can be tough. I have 3.1 group that tend to breed mainly in the winter months. Another pair 1.1 tend to breed mainly in the winter also. They however have given my three clutches in the last month. Some people have problems breeding luecs for some reason, while others do not. 
The azureus............ two different breeding pairs. One gives eggs almost every 5 days. The other pair produces a clutch almost only once a month. With these guys I assumed it was my male not calling or something. However, I swithced the pairs and the female laying about every five days.......still produced clutches about every five. The female producing clutched every month,,,,,,still one a month.........maybe it is the female?
I know sometimes pairs just do not click and do need to be "repaired".
Some do not like being disturbed too often.

Jason


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

thanks. Well, I think I can get the temps down to low/ mid 70's because it should be getting cooler outside for me.


----------



## evolvstll (Feb 17, 2007)

I would agree with the temps............getting too hot or cold. I try to keep them between 72 and 76. Sometimes maybe 68 at night. I am afraid to ever get the temps in their tanks above 80.
Humidity, I usually spray by hand twice a day.


----------



## AuratusKing (Jun 25, 2007)

i got my first 2 clutches from my 1.1 leucs. exactly a week apart. yeah idk ill see what happens if my leucs do it. ill update then


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

well, 

periodic breeding cycles are a good idea, whether you controlled them or not. 

Overbreeding is a big issue. [weakened adults, small offspring, nutritional deficits, froglet gluts in the hobby, ect ect]

I'd just let things take Nature's course if I were you....dedicate the offseasons to modifying the vivs, fattening the animals, trying new foods to improve nutritional status...ect.

They are NOT supposed to be little egg factories after all. :wink: 

Best,

S


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

I agree with Shawn, giving frogs a break from breeding to essential to their long term health.


----------



## evolvstll (Feb 17, 2007)

Shawn brings up a good point I should have mentioned. After a couple of months or weeks I do give the couples a break. This is done by reduction in misting cycles. If they still continue to breed I usually remove the male to his own enclosure for a couple of months, eventually reintroducing. When they are reintroduce I have not noticed any agression, am carefully watching though. 
Giving them a break does result in better tads, and healthier parents. It also ensures that the female does not get worn down and eventually results in her loss.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

thanks. Yes I completely agree that giving them a break is good. In fact, all of my clutches have been at least 3 weeks apart, usually about a month. I realize frogs are not supposed to be machines constantly puping out eggs. I was just afraid that my frogs would not lay eggs for 8+ months, or even ever, like they did before I got a new male azureus. Thanks again for all your advice, and any more is welcomed. thanks


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Bryan,

I think that you will find that higher temperatures are your main culprit in the current situation. Plus as mentioned the break will be to your benefit long term.

Bill


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

thanks. Yes, I thought that might be the cause. Well, it is cooling down a lot, and the tanks started colling down by several degrees. I think it's starting to work because I heard my male leuc start to call a little for the first time in a while. thanks


----------

